
You cant delete your netflix account. Doesnt this violate GDPR? - int_x
The only option you have is to cancel your subscription, its also impossible to change account settings without an active sub.
======
closeparen
The GDPR requires that a company implement the right to erasure on request,
not that it have a button labeled "Delete My Account." Have you contacted
support?

~~~
abbiya
If I ask Google to delete all my innformation, will they do it ?

------
johangu
Your Information and Rights

You can request access to your personal information, or correct or update out-
of-date or inaccurate personal information we hold about you.

You can most easily do this by visiting the "Account" portion of our website,
[...] You may also request that we delete personal information that we hold
about you.

To make requests, or if you have any other question regarding our privacy
practices, please contact our Data Protection Officer/Privacy Office at
privacy@netflix.com. We respond to all requests we receive from individuals
wishing to exercise their data protection rights in accordance with applicable
data protection laws. Please also see the "Your Choices" section of this
Privacy Statement for additional choices regarding your information.

Source:
[https://help.netflix.com/legal/privacy](https://help.netflix.com/legal/privacy)

------
Zelmor
You also cannot delete your HN account.

~~~
genericid
Netflix specifically targets EU users (e.g. by advertising in the EU and
billing in Euros). HN does not.

~~~
thecodingmonk
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think that's relevant: if you open your
service to EU users you have to comply to GDPR as far as their data is
concerned. Am I missing something here?

~~~
jolmg
That Netflix has offices in the EU[1] where GDPR can easily be enforced, while
YC does not. Supposedly, the EU will try to enforce its own law on all the
nations of the world, but I've yet to hear of a case where it does enforce
GDPR outside of the EU.

EDIT: I remember there's also had the "requirement" for worldwide businesses
to setup physical offices in the EU before accepting EU citizens as clients. I
put "requirement" in scare-quotes, because I find that equally difficult for
the EU to enforce throughout the world. Maybe, the GDPR will either apply only
to those companies that have set-up physical offices in the EU and not the
ones that haven't, or cause the creation of The Great Firewall of Europe to
block out businesses that haven't set-up physical offices. I do wonder if some
nations will allow this enforcement of foreign law by treaty.

EDIT 2: s/Realistically speaking/Maybe/. Realistically speaking, I have no
clue how GDPR enforcement will play out.

[1] [https://jobs.netflix.com/locations/amsterdam-
netherlands](https://jobs.netflix.com/locations/amsterdam-netherlands)

------
some_account
Contact them and they have to delete the account manually.

------
oaiey
Imho: GDPR allows keeping if required by law. E.g. for long term archival of
accounting information for tax reasons. That information, in some systems,
might be the same as the user account itself and therefore might be totally
acceptable. However, in that sample there is no reason to keep your password
and your preferences or non-anonymzed stats.

------
chris__butters
The process of deleting your account isn't something that has to be you can do
yourself using a "delete my account" button with half a dozen confirmation
boxes.

They can process it themselves by sending a request and still be GDPR
compliant.

------
jsiepkes
Same goes for Twitter, they wont delete your account either. You can
deactivate it, but you cant have them delete it.

------
ody4242
GDPR also requires that you can't keep customer data indefinitely.

~~~
asdkhadsj
I hate rules like that. I mean, I love them, but we can't verify _anything_.
Not sure how to solve that, either. Only thing that comes to mind is constant
audit but that seems insanely unreasonable.

~~~
ody4242
yeah, and good luck with erasing customer data from tape archives :)

